
Custom Text Classification and Extraction for Businesses - shubhamjain27
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alazia.dev
I am building a product that can help businesses extract entities from their data(NER), and classify their data according to tags provided by them. It is different from Google NLP as it will be more of a specific solution for teams and industries, with pre-trained models and tags defined accordingly. Eg - Model for classifying legal cases according to text, extracting legal keywords etc. 
I would really appreciate if the community can provide their inputs and whether it can be useful according to them. Thank you!
======
PaulHoule
The web site is thin.

IBM, Google, Amazon, fast.ai, and many others have services that claim to do
this but are entirely useless. (E.g. they are part of some race like the "race
to 5G" but there is no mention of the "finish line" of a commercially useful
product.)

They have been working over time to discredit people like you so you have to
give me some reason before I sign up to get spam email from you.

If your product was going to do what you say it does I'd expect the evaluation
process to take 100 man*hours or so, or a money value of $10,000 or more.

